# Will you wear an iWatch as well as a conventional watch when it arrives?



## camb66

With the arrival of the iWatch imminent and the entry of Apple into the market, things are going to change dramatically in my opinion. I do believe that its going to hit wristwatch sales very hard, perhaps not amongst us but its going to be a massive shake up for the watch industry.
Now seeing that these devices will become mainstream in the years to come, do you envisage that you will wear one as well as your "vintage" watch, never wear one or ditch the watch you wear now and jump into the future?
Ive started thinking that the there is a possibility that we could start wearing both.

Leaked letters showing Apple is making jewellery hint at upcoming iWatch | News.com.au


----------



## rfortson

*Re: Wiil you wear an iWatch as well as a conventional watch when it arrives?*

No.


----------



## OnUr6

*Re: Wiil you wear an iWatch as well as a conventional watch when it arrives?*

It's a wait and see what the final design is..............


----------



## Trickydick

*Re: Wiil you wear an iWatch as well as a conventional watch when it arrives?*

*NO! *Whats the point. It's going a little bit too far when you need an extension of your phone on your arm. Maybe I'm just an old git. I just don't get it. I'll just keep to my 'unconnected' watches.


----------



## incontrol

*Re: Wiil you wear an iWatch as well as a conventional watch when it arrives?*

Yes wait and see but I do not picture myself wearing one. I have too many great watches to find time for this.


----------



## camb66

*Re: Wiil you wear an iWatch as well as a conventional watch when it arrives?*

I see the devices as two completely different things, i'm reading that the fitness tracking market is going into meltdown with the possibility of Apple producing the iWatch, I'm really interested in this aspect and was about to buy a Fitbit which I would have worn on my other wrist without even thinking about it-So why not the same with an iWatch. Just because its called a watch doesn't mean you can't wear both-they really are different things.


----------



## camb66

*Re: Wiil you wear an iWatch as well as a conventional watch when it arrives?*



Trickydick said:


> *NO! *Only a twonk would wear such a watch! I would rather wear an Invicta!


Haha I'm not offended by your comment, but I think you have no idea how this will change the wristwatch world as we know it. I think they will become very mainstream.


----------



## crownpuller

*Re: Wiil you wear an iWatch as well as a conventional watch when it arrives?*

Can't decide until iSee one, if iWill or iWon't


----------



## Split Second

*Re: Wiil you wear an iWatch as well as a conventional watch when it arrives?*

No thanks.


----------



## Zeroedout

*Re: Wiil you wear an iWatch as well as a conventional watch when it arrives?*

I'm kinda fed up with technology and I find myself longing for simpler days. So....no, I can't see myself ever wearing a smart watch. But I can see myself in a mountaintop cabin, with very little in the way of "I"-anything and a fine collection of mechanical watches to let me know when it's time to........well, to do....nothing.


----------



## Trickydick

*Re: Wiil you wear an iWatch as well as a conventional watch when it arrives?*



camb66 said:


> Haha I'm not offended by your comment, but I think you have no idea how this will change the wristwatch world as we know it. I think they will become very mainstream.


Very possibly, but at my age, I would look silly. Think I'll leave that stuff for captain Kirk!


----------



## Henry Krinkle

*Re: Wiil you wear an iWatch as well as a conventional watch when it arrives?*

No. I won't wear a smart watch of any kind and my one experience with an Apple product means I will definitely never wear an iwatch.


----------



## crownpuller

*Re: Wiil you wear an iWatch as well as a conventional watch when it arrives?*



Zeroedout said:


> But I can see myself in a mountaintop cabin, with very little in the way of "I"-anything and a fine collection of mechanical watches to let me know when it's time to........well, to do....nothing.


Count me in - I'll bring the single malts


----------



## BrentYYC

*Re: Wiil you wear an iWatch as well as a conventional watch when it arrives?*

I don't need a peripheral device for my phone (I wish they would stop calling them watches). As for "shaking up the industry"... I highly doubt it. Smart watches are a byproduct of gargantuan smart phones that are too inconvenient to pull out to use, and mine hasn't reached that point yet. My thoughts are that the people who will wear smart watches are people that don't buy or wear watches now, so I don't see it eating into watch industry sales... but you will definitely see more people wearing things on their wrists.


----------



## sleepyhead123

*Re: Wiil you wear an iWatch as well as a conventional watch when it arrives?*

No, because I don't plan on getting it. I hope you don't plan on wearing both at the same time.


----------



## camb66

*Re: Wiil you wear an iWatch as well as a conventional watch when it arrives?*



sleepyhead123 said:


> No, because I don't plan on getting it. I hope you don't plan on wearing both at the same time.


Why not? I guess thats what i'm floating on this thread, they really are two completely different things, some guys happily wear bracelets with watches (I'm not one) but from what I've seen the designs will look bracelet-like.
I don't see this as a mechanical vs smart watch debate because they are so different, i do believe they can co-exist.


----------



## AAMC

No, but I have almost zero interest regarding techy stuff/gadgets.

I have this Nexus 7 that was a gift from my wife mainly for surfing WUS*...and now I have an iPhone but just because the company I work for switched from Blackberry to Apple.

Several coworkers bought an iPhone with their own money (when the company was providing Blackberry/Nokia) but with that kind of money I prefer to buy a pair of shoes...

Although my guess it's that smart watches in general will become very popular/mainstream


*I used to surf the web/mainly WUS and watch related stuff with a laptop well, on my lap. My wife says that it was bad for my sperm/fertility and gave me the tablet ( which is very handy by the way)


----------



## sleepyhead123

*Re: Wiil you wear an iWatch as well as a conventional watch when it arrives?*



camb66 said:


> Why not? I guess thats what i'm floating on this thread, they really are two completely different things, some guys happily wear bracelets with watches (I'm not one) but from what I've seen the designs will look bracelet-like.
> I don't see this as a mechanical vs smart watch debate because they are so different, i do believe they can co-exist.


A bracelet and a watch is one thing. Wearing two watches at once is another thing. It's not like double necklaces or earrings.

I never said they couldn't coexist. But its a different thing to wear them both at the same time. I think the iWatch will do great, if for no other reason than having an i in front of something and an Apple logo ensures 90% of the Church of Apple will buy it. I have a vested interest in Apple doing well, as I make money when they do. I'm just not interested in their products.


----------



## Barry H

*Re: Wiil you wear an iWatch as well as a conventional watch when it arrives?*

Definitely not. I'll stick to my ancient tech, thanks very much. But then I am ancient, so that's OK.


----------



## Mr. Panerai

I think these smart watches will need to get tougher and more water resistant before they start harming the watch industry in a very significant way, and even then they'll be stealing sales from G-Shock and Nixon and the like more than the brands we (really) care about. Most people who buy iwatches I think are people who would otherwise be wearing no watch at all, or like I said a fashion or trendy watch. I don't think many people who are looking to buy a Rolex/Omega/Tag etc. at their mall's jewelry boutique are going to leave with an iwatch instead. Just my thoughts on the matter.

As for me? No, I can't ever see myself wearing a smart watch. I'm not even interested in quartz! The whole reason I like watches is the effort it takes to design and craft a mechanical movement, so there's no interest in smart watches from me. Also, like I said first, I have very little interest in a non-dress watch, smart or not, that would worry me to wash my hands while wearing, and wouldn't survive a firm bump on a door frame.


----------



## DarthVedder

In terms of technology, what does a smartwatch add to your experience that you don't already have on your cellphone? The way things are, there is already enough tech around me, with my cellphones, hand held computers from my line of work, etc. I don't need another piece on my wrist, especially if it doesn't really add anything crucial to me. 

I prefer to wear my automatic watch.


----------



## OrangeSport

*Re: Wiil you wear an iWatch as well as a conventional watch when it arrives?*

No


----------



## TimelessFan

So, we're gonna see a bunch of iMbeciles line up in front of Apple stores everywhere soon to pay hundreds of dollars to wear this decade's version of an ankle bracelet because, you know, their privacy is just NOT being violated enough with their "smart"phones? 

GO FOR IT! 

I'm sticking with my "old school" automatics.


----------



## BarracksSi

Not sure.

I've got two other variants of "smartwatches", a Garmin GPS/HR tracker and a previous-gen iPod Nano (the square one that can clip into a watchband).

They both excel at their roles, but they fail as daily-wear watches, IMO. The Garmin is too thick and needs to be recharged every day or two; the iPod isn't water resistant and needs a button pressed to display the time.

Once they figure out how to power these things, and also decide what kind of functions make sense on such a device, they might take off.


----------



## Rob Roberts

OR, Maybe mainly the dorks that don't wear a watch now will all start wearing the I watch. Then between us and them watches will be on every arm bringing into style, wristwatches again. It amazes me how many adults that wear no watch. I feel naked W/O one. Anyway, No I will keep with my traditional watches. And I am an Apple guy, macbook pro, I mac, i phone, I pad on and on. I feel good strapping on a big chunk of steel that can go 12,000 ft underwater!!


----------



## sleepyhead123

BarracksSi said:


> Once they figure out how to power these things, and also decide what kind of functions make sense on such a device, they might take off.


Don't you know? Now that everyone is streaming HD movies so they can watch HIGH DEF on screen size that makes tube TVs look space age, people are already buying 60 dollar battery packs so they can charge their phone every few hours. I'm sure some smart company will sell a mini hotpack for the watch and get people to spend more money on them.

My favorite stupid accessory for smart devices is the gigantic and thick Otterboxes for sleek smartphones. Kind of defeats the purpose of the Apple design to get something sleek and light and then put it in a gigantic cheap feeling hunk of plastic.


----------



## Justin Stacks

Nope.

I'll wait for the iNecklace so I can keep wearing my "real" watches.


----------



## at2011

I'm waiting for the iSword. You know, the iPad that's shaped like a sword. Or maybe the iGuitar, the iSword with guitar strings...


----------



## Arthur M

Is iWatch really going to be competing with any segment of the luxury watch market? No, probably not. I don't see anyone who contemplates buying an omega or Rolex being swayed to a smartwatch for that particular purchase. Above a certain price point (where ever the average person begins to feel sick at seeing the price tag), watches are more jewelry than time telling device. iWatch will be competing below this point, with seiko, citizen, pulsar, nixon, invicta, police, michael kors, etc. Rolex, Omega, Tag, Tudor, B-ling and the like (forget PP, VC and AP. They aren't even in the same world) won't be touched; they make aspirational products rather than tools that are designed to be replaced every year or so. The general market will still crave for a luxury heirloom and the WIS market won't abandon their hobby _en masses. _It's similar to the reason why mechanical watches survived the quartz crisis: They became luxury goods that no one needed but everyone wanted. Hey, maybe one day, wearing a watch on the left and an iWatch on the right won't look funny.


----------



## mrwatchusername

Nope.

But it might get people into wearing 'real watches' again (not necessarily Oris). A friend of mine was sporting a Sony smartwatch when we met last year and when I met him again a month ago, he was wearing a quartz diving watch (not a diving computer watch but one with only the unidirectional bezel and date function).


----------



## wristclock

Are you mad!!!! Why would I spend the $$ on an I-watch when I could use those $$ on my next real watch purchase!


----------



## ShortOnTime3

Smart watches are expensive kids toys right now. Things might be different in 5-10 yes, but right now I can't take them seriously.


----------



## CMTFR

No.


----------



## mew88

Nope. I don't even own an ipad or see a need for one, the same applies to the iwatch.


----------



## honestlygreedy

no. Too far invested to turn back now..I'm going down with the ship.


----------



## czarcasm

honestlygreedy said:


> no. Too far invested to turn back now..I'm going down with the ship.


I'll help you rearrange the deck chairs.


----------



## fredrick

Many say "NO"..... But we all accept and then embrace technology. Are we not all sitting at a PC or IPad??? I am open to new technology and love my atomic watch! I am not warmed up to the pretty bracelets with Facebook apps on them but I may just dig a conventional looking watch with integrated phone or something.... They have a ways to go.


----------



## Domo

I try to only have one ithing on my person at any given time...


----------



## little big feather

I don't even have a cell phone,had one, decided it scrambles your brain(all those radio signals penetrating the brain)


----------



## stradivari

I haven't gone through the whole thread, so not sure if someone said something similar. I think it'll depend on the final design. If it ends up looking more like a traditional watch with a center dial, then I think most will be turned off to wearing two watches. However, I've also seen renderings of it looking more like a bracelet. In this case, it would seem more appropriate to be worn with another watch. Either way, I would not be caught dead wearing both. I frankly don't see the utility of it.


----------



## Mediocre

*Re: Wiil you wear an iWatch as well as a conventional watch when it arrives?*

Not unless it somehow becomes required by my employer.


----------



## drhr

Probably not, I like the older stuff better, at least so far. Open to change that but I doubt the iWatch will be the cause of that . . .


----------



## BigEd781

*Re: Wiil you wear an iWatch as well as a conventional watch when it arrives?*

No, and I'm a 30 year old software engineer, so not part of the "old curmudgeon" category. I don't care how the design it; I wear watches that I find elegant and I appreciate the mechanical engineering behind them. I neither need nor want a phone on my wrist.

-- written on a MacBook Air


----------



## artec

*Re: Wiil you wear an iWatch as well as a conventional watch when it arrives?*

From what I understand about the iwatch...and it may be completely wrong, it's more of a wrist-born computer...a replacement for your laptop or your ipad...than a watch. Doubtless it will deliver the time as well as all the other stuff, whatever that may be. I can't imagine how something the size of a wide bracelet can replace even an ipad, but I also can't imagine how the wearer could communicate with it or give it instructions. I guess I'm an old fart, too!
Incidentally, I have no problem with wearing two watches; in fact I do now. I'm an accuracy freak and wear two watches which both nominally keep time to an accuracy of 5 seconds per year, provided they are kept at body temperature. So, by wearing both, I ensure that they stay at their proper temp and at the same time, I'm able to keep tabs on their time-keeping. So, in theory, a watch and an iwatch wouldn't be a problem. But I've only got two wrists, so no room for the iwatch!


----------



## Perseus

*Re: Wiil you wear an iWatch as well as a conventional watch when it arrives?*


----------



## headless

For whatever it's going to be designed for, either as a standalone or as a tie-in to a cell, no. But I'll compare it to all the other activity monitors on the market when my current monitor dies. But if the winner looks like it's more than just a monitor I'd probably wrap it in something, I'd rather look the tool that wears a thick leather cuff opposite a watch than look the kind of tool that wears an iWatch opposite a watch.

If something thin like the FitBit wins my comparison I could even see myself wearing it next to a watch, despite a recent thread that was started by the saying of unkind things about wearing bracelets next to watches ;-) But I absolutely would not mind if another wear-on-the-upper-arm monitor wins the face-off.



BarracksSi said:


> Not sure.
> 
> I've got two other variants of "smartwatches", a Garmin GPS/HR tracker and a previous-gen iPod Nano (the square one that can clip into a watchband).
> 
> They both excel at their roles, but they fail as daily-wear watches, IMO. The Garmin is too thick and needs to be recharged every day or two; the iPod isn't water resistant and needs a button pressed to display the time.
> 
> Once they figure out how to power these things, and also decide what kind of functions make sense on such a device, they might take off.


I've got an older Garmin HRM/GPS and I just slap it on the charger overnight when it needs it. I don't think the shorter battery life on these things is going to dissuade the kind of people that are attracted to them. I mean, talk about things that need to be charged a lot, I know people who wear Google Glass.

Pebbles need to be charged pretty frequently but I've seen their use explode in the last couple of months, including on the wrists of people I'd never have expected to wear smartwatches. I haven't seen one with an analog display that includes a "working" tourbillon but I assume that's just a matter of time. (No pun etc.)


----------



## emaja

Well, since we don't know what it looks like or what it will do, how can we make a decision?


----------



## Zeroedout

So does this discussion pertain to the new hybrid watch I've seen advertised lately? The mechanical watch with the transparent smart screen that looks like a regular watch? Or is that a topic elsewhere? I will admit, that one piqued my interest a bit but I can't remember the name offhand. It was advertised on Facebook.

Edit: found the brand and the link
https://kairoswatches.com/
Edit again: link apparently doesn't work.


----------



## headless

sleepyhead123 said:


> Don't you know? Now that everyone is streaming HD movies so they can watch HIGH DEF on screen size that makes tube TVs look space age, people are already buying 60 dollar battery packs so they can charge their phone every few hours. I'm sure some smart company will sell a mini hotpack for the watch and get people to spend more money on them.


Transparent solar cells are getting closer and closer. Just leave the phone face-up in the sun on your desk and....



> My favorite stupid accessory for smart devices is the gigantic and thick Otterboxes for sleek smartphones. Kind of defeats the purpose of the Apple design to get something sleek and light and then put it in a gigantic cheap feeling hunk of plastic.


Just think of Otterboxes as an iPhone's Omega Marine outer case. Except ugly. Though even wearing, them iPhones are smaller and sleeker than some other smartphones by themselves.

Or there's Liveproof (that's been bought out by Otterbox though). Some prep work has to be done to the phone, you can't just slap it into the case, but they're smaller and sleeker than Otterboxes.

What were we talking about again?


----------



## headless

Zeroedout, do you have a browser plugin like Ghostery installed? I don't have it installed in Safari and https://kairoswatches.com opens just fine for me.

The pictures on that site are driving me buggy though. Every single one is shot at an angle to the face, I want square-on shots of the face.

Anyway, I think something like that is practically its own animal, not sure if it fits neatly into a Versus discussion.


----------



## Zeroedout

headless said:


> Zeroedout, do you have a browser plugin like Ghostery installed? I don't have it installed in Safari and https://kairoswatches.com opens just fine for me.....
> Anyway, I think something like that is practically its own animal, not sure if it fits neatly into a Versus discussion.


Honestly, I'm not sure I'd even know if I had a browser plugin plugged in, but I was trying to paste the link from my iphone so probably not.
I think you're right, different animal & different topic of discussion. Still, I find them intriguing.


----------



## headless

I think browsers running on iOS don't accept plugins but it might not load on an iPhone because of whatever backend software they're running. Example, I've run across sites that are done entirely in Flash.

If something like that can send activity-monitor-type data to a smartphone and you can turn off all the push-alert crap to its face, something like that could be interesting. Though its case and face designs don't appeal.

Now, someone builds activity monitor sensors into a decent-looking strap or bracelet I can add to a watch with people being none the wiser as it silent talks to a phone, now you might be talking. Yes, that's pretty much the only feature that interests me about this range of hardware, unless and until we're talking about something totally purpose designed like an HRM+GPS "watch."


----------



## meloie

Quite possibly.

It might be analogous to the 1990s when we had separate cameras, electronic diaries and a mobile phone.
Apple release the iPhone and KABLAMO!, the vast majority of people ended up only having one device.
Dedicated photographers (WUS equivalent if you like) would still have expensive stand-alone cameras, etc but not for the majority.

It might be the same thing for the iWatch.


----------



## ÜberUhr

Off the top, I'm going to say no way. However, I will say, even if Apple came out with a watch that was esthetically pleasing and the functionality of the so-called smart watch was usable in my everyday life, my eyes are so bad, I would probably need to buy stronger prescription glasses just to read it. So, once again, I don't think it would be too practical for me.


----------



## lvt

iWatches are for Himalayan Monks


----------



## philskywalker

*Re: Wiil you wear an iWatch as well as a conventional watch when it arrives?*

Interesting question with a lot of interesting comments, I'm undecided but I think I will prob buy one and see how it goes


----------



## Rad Red Brick

No. I'm trying to think of a car analogy, but I can't. 

I think in a couple years we'll look back and laugh at what little became of the Great Smartwatch Scare of '13/'14


----------



## akasnowmaaan

Maybe, we'll see what it has to offer.

If it's a bunch of biometric and health stuff, I'd be more likely.


----------



## BombFish

it's probably going to be real news and would _probably_ be a hit

but if you're a WIS, this is just another toy with batteries that you'll fuss the connection/charge for. I still have my Galaxy Note 1, and for a guy in IT, it's ancient -- I simply got tired of the endless model updates or needy apps because it has more or _better_.


----------



## ev13wt

If it can replace my phone or has features one can actually use then yes, I will buy one.

I really don't need all those sports tracking features, I think they are extremely stupid. I don't feel the need to post my run on a map picture on facebook like all those attention whores do. I also don't need a device to tell me how far I've runWith how many steps ... I just don't get it.

Some medical supervision app concerning stuff like heartbeat anomalies or what no would be quite interesting though. But I think useable medical supervision stuff is a couple of years into the future.


----------



## akasnowmaaan

ev13wt said:


> I really don't need all those sports tracking features, I think they are extremely stupid. I don't feel the need to post my run on a map picture on facebook like all those attention whores do. I also don't need a device to tell me how far I've runWith how many steps ... I just don't get it.


They're incredibly useful if you do sports. You can go to Strava, look at an area that you want to ride in, find routes that other people have done, and download a GPX file of the route for your GPS. It will give you turn-by-turn directions for the entire thing - which lets you relax into the ride and hammer without stopping to consult a paper map every few minutes.

Seeing my friend's routes has given me all sorts of routes to try, and that shakes up my routine and makes life more interesting.

It also lets you know if you're improving, if you ride the same route several times, and you're in to that sort of thing.

So, no, it's not remotely like a selfie, and way WAY more practical than posting jewelr- err, watch collections.  It's people posting things that they actually _do_ and _experience_, rather than buy and accumulate.


----------



## BarracksSi

Rad Red Brick said:


> No. I'm trying to think of a car analogy, but I can't.


Heh! I can't, either.

A different analogy that I like is smartphone = pocketwatch while smartwatch = wristwatch.

Can it be said that wristwatches really became much more practical for daily use when they gained automatic winding?

Like I said earlier, the smartwatch's power needs will have to be solved before it takes over the mainstream watch market. A glance at Wikipedia tells me that automatic watch winding systems evolved over a good twenty years or more. How many years are we into the smartwatch evolution (not counting Casio's Databank, which doesn't do email notifications)?

But even now, as an information conduit, a smartwatch is more convenient than a smartphone. When you think about it, _convenience_ is why wristwatches took over from pocketwatches.


----------



## hayday

If that picture is anything to go by, iWon't. I would not totally rule out the Pebble watch, however, as it is seems to be positioning itself as a watch that works with your computer and not trying to be a wrist-mounted computer. Also, I don't think iWatch will affect watch sales. It may initially cut into sales of affordable and/or digital watches as people (sheep) flock to the latest technology, but this is a gadget that will appeal to those who don't wear a watch and instead use their phone as their time-telling device.

Not all manufacturers will weather future storms and some options may disappear, but this is simply mercantile evolution at play. There will always be a market for finely crafted pieces of art, and well made affordable watches aren't going anywhere, either.

-hayday


----------



## sticky

An iPhone and standard tick tock type watch covers my needs so I very very much doubt that I'll even consider the iWatch when it comes along.


----------



## BarracksSi

hayday said:


> If that picture is anything to go by, ...


No pictures yet.

Fantasy renderings from regular people, sure, but not even a case or schematic drawing has been leaked.


----------



## headless

emaja said:


> Well, since we don't know what it looks like or what it will do, how can we make a decision?


It's an example of the next evolution of news reporting. News outlets these days frequently skip little things like fact-checking in their race to be first. We're going them one better and spending time analyzing something that hasn't even happened yet.


----------



## headless

Forget what I said about a smart bracelet/strap. It'd have to be moved from watch to watch to be useful and that would get very old, very fast.

I do intend to start owning more than one watch some day.


----------



## Magu

The evolution of the smart watch is interesting to read about,especially the timex used in space around 1996..https://www.watchuseek.com/f80/nasa-timex-datalink-watches-pic-intensive-159191.html

I expect Apple to sell millions of them and on launch day the AIS' (apple idiot savants) will be queuing for hours to get them...however I wont be wearing one as I don't particularly like the brand in any of its guises


----------



## wuyeah

Well....there are many who claim watches are not necessity when they already find time on their smart phone. Then why would one need a smart watch on wrist anyway? Of course, peoples are using the smart watch as mainly for other functions other than "time". If the device is not for "time", is it still legit to call it a "watch"? Why not called it "wrist pad"


----------



## headless

Rad Red Brick said:


> No. I'm trying to think of a car analogy, but I can't.
> 
> I think in a couple years we'll look back and laugh at what little became of the Great Smartwatch Scare of '13/'14


This is entirely possible. The Apple Newton didn't do well at all, and that failure's been analyzed a whole bunch. But then comes the iPhone and, totally new product category. My own opinion's that it was Jobs' insistence that they would only be sold with data plans, that you'd have the Internet in your pocket. Conversely, I know a guy who still uses a pre-iPhone-launch smartphone, I think it's a Palm device. I don't think it can do a data plan or Wi-Fi, just talk to your computer. Only one I've ever seen. One key point: What will the iWatch's equivalent to the data plan be? The add-on that hasn't been added on yet (speaking generally of it and its competitors, as a needed thing to make smart watches get really big really fast).

Smartwatches so far have just been tiny bit players, very small numbers despite what I posted earlier about seeing a lot of Pebbles lately. iWatch could be another Newton and the iWatch competitors could also be flashes in the pan. I'm wondering if the iWatch (or a competing device) will make the niche explode, or if it'll continue to be a small though slowly increasing user base.


----------



## headless

BarracksSi said:


> Heh! I can't, either.
> 
> A different analogy that I like is smartphone = pocketwatch while smartwatch = wristwatch.
> 
> Can it be said that wristwatches really became much more practical for daily use when they gained automatic winding?


Depends on how many you own? If your collection's gotten big enough that you have to spend time daily just winding watches (or buy winders) to keep perpetual calendars or moon phases from losing sync with reality, it could be argued that automatic winding has become irrelevant. At least in the context of collections of that size. It does save wear-and-tear on the crown.

That was a bit of devil's advocacy. I _like_ not having to wind an Eco-Drive, or the Seiko Kinetic I returned in exchange for it. I really like date complications so the vast majority of everything I've ever contemplated has been automatic. I'd say they're more practical for my particular brand of lazy.



> Like I said earlier, the smartwatch's power needs will have to be solved before it takes over the mainstream watch market. A glance at Wikipedia tells me that automatic watch winding systems evolved over a good twenty years or more. How many years are we into the smartwatch evolution (not counting Casio's Databank, which doesn't do email notifications)?
> 
> But even now, as an information conduit, a smartwatch is more convenient than a smartphone. When you think about it, _convenience_ is why wristwatches took over from pocketwatches.


You've also mentioned that not even a case drawing has been leaked. Anecdote on the effectiveness of Apple's INFOSEC protocols: A couple of months before the iPhone was announced I was talking to an Apple sales rep and a sales tech support guy. I mentioned how great it would be to combine an iPod's features with a PDA's. (That a cell phone could be converged in there too was so pie-in-the-sky I didn't even mentally consider it much less mention it.) Nope, they said. Never happen. Not in line with Jobs' grand vision.

A couple months later, voila.


----------



## Magu

I think the definition of the word watch is about to change....apple have hijacked it in the absence of a snappy buzzword for ''multi function electronic do lotsa stuff wrist mounted device'' ....the actual time telling aspect of wrist worn devices will be so low down the list of installed abilities that it'll hardly be worth commenting on


----------



## s.erickson87

Technology will march forward regardless. I may try one, may wear both at once. Will always cherish my automatic, and give due respect to the old ways.


----------



## mikeflarkin

I already own the Samsung Galaxy Gear 2. Personally, I like it, but I won't wear that as well as another watch. That, plus my refusal to ever purchase anything from Apple, makes it a big no.


----------



## Belerofonte

If provides benefits when monitoring physical activity such as heart rate, calories burned, perhaps for sports ...
Like a Polar heart rate monitor that I use to wear.


----------



## Crunchy

Yes.


----------



## partypooper

*Re: Wiil you wear an iWatch as well as a conventional watch when it arrives?*



Zeroedout said:


> I'm kinda fed up with technology and I find myself longing for simpler days. So....no, I can't see myself ever wearing a smart watch. But I can see myself in a mountaintop cabin, with very little in the way of "I"-anything and a fine collection of mechanical watches to let me know when it's time to........well, to do....nothing.


They will let you know when I arrive at your cabin so we can sled down the mountain on plastic bags!

And to the original poster... I do not see how a silly iWatch would pose a threat to the world of real watches... can't be a bigger threat than iPhones. A lot of people already use their iPhones as a replacement for a watch, so...

On the contrary. I actually believe that the more advanced technology becomes and the more we turn into robots, people will seek out a simpler life and rediscover old values and virtues and a more "analogue" lifestyle. At least I hope so...

If not, f*** them, what do I care. More watches for me!


----------



## BarracksSi

*Re: Wiil you wear an iWatch as well as a conventional watch when it arrives?*



partypooper said:


> And to the original poster... I do not see how a silly iWatch would pose a threat to the world of real watches... can't be a bigger threat than iPhones. A lot of people already use their iPhones as a replacement for a watch, so...


Heck, ten years ago, way before smartphones, the market for inexpensive watches dropped through the basement once everybody was carrying cell phones. I did the same, too.

The reasons I recently started getting into watches were because I felt that it was inappropriate to trot out a smartphone in some situations just to peek at the time (funny, the extra versatility of a smartphone means it's just as likely that you're reading Twitter as checking the time), and because we stopped carrying phones everywhere at work to reduce distraction.

A possible social backlash against constant smartphone use, along with more impractical screen sizes, may banish them to pockets and h4ndbags, leaving wrist-borne devices to carry information.


----------



## KangarueTheDay

*Re: Wiil you wear an iWatch as well as a conventional watch when it arrives?*

I'll be wearing one as a workout buddy.


----------



## billr

*Re: Wiil you wear an iWatch as well as a conventional watch when it arrives?*



KangarueTheDay said:


> I'll be wearing one as a workout buddy.


I can see it having this function for me. If it has fitness apps, as it surely will, and will allow me to leave my phone at home while cycling or something like that I can see it being useful.


----------



## headless

*Re: Wiil you wear an iWatch as well as a conventional watch when it arrives?*

I don't know enough about the industry to know if there's anything to this story's "Swatch is worried about smartphones" angle to but I thought it appropriate for this thread:

Swatch Switches Gears on Smartwatches as Apple Looms

Don't really have an opinion on it, other than to say I took a look at some pictures of the Swatch Touch and I have to give its designers credit: I have never seen a less-legible, more-annoying LCD time display.


----------



## Fantasio

*Re: Wiil you wear an iWatch as well as a conventional watch when it arrives?*

As a big Apple fan, I'd say.................no.


----------



## BarracksSi

*Re: Wiil you wear an iWatch as well as a conventional watch when it arrives?*



headless said:


> I don't know enough about the industry to know if there's anything to this story's "Swatch is worried about smartphones" angle to but I thought it appropriate for this thread:
> 
> Swatch Switches Gears on Smartwatches as Apple Looms
> 
> Don't really have an opinion on it, other than to say I took a look at some pictures of the Swatch Touch and I have to give its designers credit: I have never seen a less-legible, more-annoying LCD time display.


Have you tried using that Swatch? With its neat touch interface?

It sucks. I had one of their salespeople explain it to me and it still didn't make sense.

That means that there's still a lot of room for UI improvement.


----------



## akasnowmaaan

*Re: Wiil you wear an iWatch as well as a conventional watch when it arrives?*



BarracksSi said:


> Have you tried using that Swatch? With its neat touch interface?
> 
> It sucks. I had one of their salespeople explain it to me and it still didn't make sense.
> 
> That means that there's still a lot of room for UI improvement.


Yeah, I think back to the Blackberry guys saying 'oh, Apple won't get any traction in phones, they're difficult and we really know our stuff. You can't just waltz in here and take over.'

When Apple comes into a new market, I don't bet on entrenched companies, I bet on Apple.


----------



## BarracksSi

*Re: Wiil you wear an iWatch as well as a conventional watch when it arrives?*



akasnowmaaan said:


> Yeah, I think back to the Blackberry guys saying 'oh, Apple won't get any traction in phones, they're difficult and we really know our stuff. You can't just waltz in here and take over.'


I had a Blackberry Pearl. Neat little phone, maybe just a few months on the market when I got mine. I had just finished disassembling, cleaning, and reassembling its little trackball (when it got gunky, the phone was unusable) when I got to try a coworker's new first-gen iPhone.

Jeezus. It was like my Pearl had suddenly regressed ten years. Blackberry had no idea what to do after that.


----------



## cuchulain

*Re: Wiil you wear an iWatch as well as a conventional watch when it arrives?*

I think wearing a mechanical on one wrist and a smartwatch on the other will look ridiculous. Wear one or the other, if you need the bells and whistles of the smartwatch just switch over and retire your automatics.


----------



## 93EXCivic

F#$k no. You will catch me wearing a Smartwatch when you catch me with a self driving car.... Never. 

I can see Smart watches damaging the quartz and digital market but I don't think it will have much effect on the mechanical market.


----------



## sleepyhead123

*Re: Wiil you wear an iWatch as well as a conventional watch when it arrives?*



headless said:


> I don't know enough about the industry to know if there's anything to this story's "Swatch is worried about smartphones" angle to but I thought it appropriate for this thread:
> 
> Swatch Switches Gears on Smartwatches as Apple Looms
> 
> Don't really have an opinion on it, other than to say I took a look at some pictures of the Swatch Touch and I have to give its designers credit: I have never seen a less-legible, more-annoying LCD time display.


It makes sense for Swatch to be worried. Their namesake brand is supposed to be for hip youngsters who buy as a fashion statement and they throw away and "upgrade" every year or so. Which is what Apple products do. It won't really eat too much into the high end brands (though there are going to be some of the current tech CEOs who would likely move to Omega or something like that as they age and may instead go to the smartwatch to look young and hip, but there's only so many of those).

One can't blame a watch company for not doing well on their first smart device. Apple has many failed first attempts as well, just like any company.


----------



## summerpurchase

Even if the device on my wrist did everything my laptop could - I would prefer not to do it...on my wrist - simply because of ergonomics.

I have absolutely zero interest in the iWatch. Jewelry/luxury watches arent going anywhere. I don't wear the watches I do now because they are functional.


----------



## watchvaultnyc

*Re: Wiil you wear an iWatch as well as a conventional watch when it arrives?*

Personally, what I think will happen to me is smartwatch=work, mechanical=leisure. That way I can achieve work-life balance


----------



## sriracha

*Re: Wiil you wear an iWatch as well as a conventional watch when it arrives?*

Never


----------



## BigBandito

*Re: Wiil you wear an iWatch as well as a conventional watch when it arrives?*


----------



## sleepyhead123

*Re: Wiil you wear an iWatch as well as a conventional watch when it arrives?*

I wonder if when these things come out that companies will make 200 dollar shells for them so they can look like a Star Trek or some other sci-fi show communication device . . .

*sleepyhead runs off to doodle on a napkin and contact the patent office.*


----------



## BarracksSi

*Re: Wiil you wear an iWatch as well as a conventional watch when it arrives?*



sleepyhead123 said:


> I wonder if when these things come out that companies will make 200 dollar shells for them so they can look like a Star Trek or some other sci-fi show communication device . . .
> 
> *sleepyhead runs off to doodle on a napkin and contact the patent office.*


Or maybe just a clip-on badge.

Make sure my name gets on that patent too, yoo-hoos.


----------



## Ajax_Drakos

*Re: Wiil you wear an iWatch as well as a conventional watch when it arrives?*

Not a chance.

A well-made mechanical watch is artistry, craftsmanship and engineering in motion.

A computer watch is just another thing bothering me throughout the day.


----------



## TheWalrus

*Re: Wiil you wear an iWatch as well as a conventional watch when it arrives?*

Not a chance. I prefer simple, analog devices. Wearing a watch for me, isn't just about telling the time, it's about a connection to history, and custom.

It's not an aversion to new technology either. My Suunto is very high tech, and I wear and enjoy that device a lot. The difference being that the Suunto provides me with something I value - information about my bike rides, my runs, my swims. I enjoy viewing and chronicling that data.

The iWatch, from everything I've seen focuses more on connectivity - the internet. Social Media. It'll do what my phone can do... despite the fact that I already don't use my phone for any of those applications.


----------



## JwY

Might consider it for fitness, but that's probably it.


----------



## arguetaoscar

Maybe to go for a run so I can plug my earphones directly on the watch maybe or the gym, but always my preference will be my regular wristwatch in my case any of these!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## blt

If I may, for a moment, play the Devil's advocate and reiterate what appears to be the minority opinion, I don't think smart watches are necessarily a bad thing.

First, as Arthur M stated, these watches probably won't impact the market of watches that most on WUS are interested in. Even considering the astounding price that anything with an Apple logo fetches, the iWatch would have to be competitively priced with other smart watches, even if sold at a premium. This is not exactly in the range of ALS, Patek, Rolex or even Nomos. The person in the market for a high end watch will probably not consider an iWatch as a fungible item. It will also fail to carry the status associated with the revered watch brands.

Secondly, this item may actually serve to introduce new consumers to the traditional watch market. I can say that being a mid-twenties professional, it is somewhat frustrating that my generation views watches as anachronisms. Not long ago, it was completely standard practice for all men to wear a wristwatch. I had a similar feeling when I saw people reading the Hunger Games and Twilight books. They are complete garbage, but at the very least they introduced a generation to reading for pleasure. Hopefully, the purchase of smart watch may spark a curiosity or interest in watches in a completely new generation of aficionados.

Finally, I also feel as though this entire smart watch thing is an enormous fad and destined for failure. I could say the same for those computer glasses that I believe Google is developing. There is plenty to be said for convenience and accessibility to information, but there are some lines that should not be crossed. It has come to the point where these items are no longer a convenience, but a nuisance. _Deus ex machina_ as it goes. Again, I might be in a very small minority-a minority which I will gladly invite out for a drink, if they agree to not look at their cellular phones during that time-, but others may become more conscious of it.

With that being said, I would never buy one. I have far to many real watches that I would like to own. When I do go to purchase them, I will be sure to leave all digital devices behind and enjoy the organic connection to something purely mechanical that will function for far longer than any of its digital derivatives.


----------



## Ramblin man

No buy, 'cause then they can track your every move.,...


----------



## TheWalrus

JwY said:


> Might consider it for fitness, but that's probably it.


And honestly - I think there'll always be better options if you're looking for a dedicated, pure fitness watch.


----------



## ChronoScot

I'm similarly in the camp that will likely never contemplate an iWatch or any other smart watch. However I have to say I'm surprised and impressed by the looks of this new one from LG, and I could well imagine offerings like this shaking up the 'traditional' watch industry and appealing to a broad demographic:

The LG G Watch R is a round, retro smartwatch with good looks to spare | The Verge


----------



## LHF1120

If the price is right relative to the features, sure.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrGonzo

Seriously considering Moto 360. I own about a half dozen watches but the nicest is around $2k and I don't consider myself a collector, though I see the attraction. Pluses:

+ At least one classic analogue screen that does not look like a toy or gimmick (to me anyway).
+ Lume & readability will never be a problem unless you run out of juice. I love aviator style watches but at 50 my sight has started to go and the smaller dials have become more for form than function.
+ I assume it will have a seamless world time function for travel. If it's too tied to the phone signal there will be an app work-around soon enough. Sorry but most of the world time solutions I've encountered are just too big or too arcane to operate, despite their captivating beauty.
+ My phone stays in my pocket with the ringer off & I do miss notifications. I'm always glancing at my watch, though.
+ Price point being leaked as around $250

Minuses:

- Has to be recharged. Wireless charging would make that easier to live with though.
- Durability: I'm a therapist in a hospital and the Gshock I wear to work shrugs off abuse that a smartwatch might not stand up to.
- Built in obsolescence. Something better will be along every few months (LG already making their move) and in two years the battery will wear down enough to make the watch worthless landfill. When a well made and maintained mechanical watch can last forever, this just makes me sad.

You can bet I'll be in the store within a month of the release trying one on, though. I can't help myself.


----------



## blubarb

No thanks to iSwatch.


----------



## Tom_DS

No smartwatch or Iwatch for me, thanks!


----------



## Fourthint

I'd like the moto 360. The only problem is trying to fit it into the rotation. Wearing an iwatch only once a week sort of defeats the purpose of a smartwatch to me though...


----------



## John MS

camb66 said:


> With the arrival of the iWatch imminent and the entry of Apple into the market, things are going to change dramatically in my opinion. I do believe that its going to hit wristwatch sales very hard, perhaps not amongst us but its going to be a massive shake up for the watch industry.
> Now seeing that these devices will become mainstream in the years to come, do you envisage that you will wear one as well as your "vintage" watch, never wear one or ditch the watch you wear now and jump into the future?
> Ive started thinking that the there is a possibility that we could start wearing both.
> 
> Leaked letters showing Apple is making jewellery hint at upcoming iWatch | News.com.au


I think that wrist borne personal communications devices that also tell time are here to stay. And I think that what we see and wear 20 years from now will look and perform like nothing we see on the market today. And I think that the market for non-wired analog and digital watches will continue for quite a while. However watch design and functionality will continue to evolve and our wants as consumers will drive that change. At some point in the not too distant future the unconnected wristwatch of today will become as quaint and unworn as the pocket watch is today.

I don't see change as a threat but as the inevitable consequence of improving how we live and something to anticipate. I'm looking forward to something truly new in wrist watches.

The answer to your question is a definite yes.


----------



## sleepyhead123

You know, personally, I never understood the idea of smartwatches for exercise. I wipe sweat with my wrist, and nothing ruins a workout for me than losing my focus to check my watch a hundred times (usually gyms I've been to have a clock somewhere). Then again, I also rarely take pictures when I go anywhere since I don't like to be taken out of the moment staring via a phone or camera. So maybe it's just me. I'm pretty high tech and savvy, but when I'm in the moment, I like to focus and/or enjoy it.


----------



## flyingpicasso

As a replacement for my watch? No. As a replacement for my cell phone? Sure, maybe. There are lots of times I'd rather not have to carry my cell or don't have a suitable pocket. Wearable tech is here to stay, at least in the next decade or more. I love the idea of the convenience of having phone functionality on my wrist. I think I read the new Samsung watch does not have to have your cell phone nearby. I like that convenience. 

With that said, I love my mechanical watches and will continue to wear them, particularly at work or anyplace where I can comfortably carry my cell phone.


----------



## cuchulain

Ramblin man said:


> No buy, 'cause then they can track your every move.,...


So can your phone, ezpass, Garmin etc...


----------



## Toothbras

maybe, depends on what it is/does


----------



## emaja

Ramblin man said:


> No buy, 'cause then they can track your every move.,...


The already are and have been for a long time. You shouldn't have any illusions of privacy anymore.


----------



## sleepyhead123

emaja said:


> The already are and have been for a long time. You shouldn't have any illusions of privacy anymore.


But but but, I thought Google and Apple are the protectors of the plebians, keeping us safe from the Orwellian government who tries to keep track of everything about us for their own gai . . . wait a minute, Google+ just said I might know someone. Gotta go check that. :-d


----------



## TheWalrus

emaja said:


> The already are and have been for a long time. You shouldn't have any illusions of privacy anymore.


You can certainly take steps to maintain / protect privacy. Fact is you just have to forego a lot of the things people like about technology these days. Social Media, convenient communication, internet forums, etc. etc.

It still amazes me that people get upset when they find out that their Facebook profiles aren't confidential - but... but... it has a _PASSWORD!!!_


----------



## headless

*Re: Wiil you wear an iWatch as well as a conventional watch when it arrives?*



BarracksSi said:


> Have you tried using that Swatch? With its neat touch interface?
> 
> It sucks. I had one of their salespeople explain it to me and it still didn't make sense.
> 
> That means that there's still a lot of room for UI improvement.


Nope, I haven't even seen them IRL, just on the website. Every once in a while I think about the T-Touch I played with a while back, I remember it being a very transparent and intuitive UI. Though after years of Eco-Drive I doubt I'll even look at them again until they introduce solar models. Even then I'd have to start researching them, see how rugged and reliable they are.

I did see your comment (at least I remember it being yours) in a different thread about not being interested in smart watches until they go solar and/or kinetic. This sparked a thought on a tangent: Do they produce enough power that Breitling could use one/both on the Emergency or Aerospace Evo?


----------



## akasnowmaaan

sleepyhead123 said:


> But but but, I thought Google and Apple are the protectors of the plebians, keeping us safe from the Orwellian government who tries to keep track of everything about us for their own gai . . . wait a minute, Google+ just said I might know someone. Gotta go check that. :-d


Apple has publicly stated their stance on privacy with their apps and user data, and does things like disallows app publishers from getting direct customer data. That's because they make their money from hardware, and keeping the data to themselves lets them get the full value of it. But they still use it everywhere.

Eric Schmidt talks about going right 'up to the creepy line', and Google sells your data to advertisers as their only real income stream, so they're arguably far worse.

But, neither company has ever said anything of the sort about being protectors from the government, so, lame strawman.


----------



## Stellite

I am not getting a phone watch regardless of who makes it.


----------



## headless

ChronoScot said:


> I'm similarly in the camp that will likely never contemplate an iWatch or any other smart watch. However I have to say I'm surprised and impressed by the looks of this new one from LG, and I could well imagine offerings like this shaking up the 'traditional' watch industry and appealing to a broad demographic:
> 
> The LG G Watch R is a round, retro smartwatch with good looks to spare | The Verge


This looks like a watch. Except for the crown shape and the lack of crown guards the case looks very similar to mine, and very similar to some others I'm not going to name. The Moto 360's case reminds me of a different group of others that I'm also not going to name :-d Which means they both look immeasurably better than, say, a Pebble. Or you could say the designers chose some really good-looking watches to, er, "use as inspirations" for their own cases.

That being said, their being decent to look at doesn't really change my opinions of the niche. Might boom, might be a blip and return to its current slow growth. I don't think they're ever going to go away but whether or not they get as big as smartphones remains to be seen.


----------



## BarracksSi

*Re: Wiil you wear an iWatch as well as a conventional watch when it arrives?*



headless said:


> I did see your comment (at least I remember it being yours) in a different thread about not being interested in smart watches until they go solar and/or kinetic. This sparked a thought on a tangent: Do they produce enough power that Breitling could use one/both on the Emergency or Aerospace Evo?


They might, or at least help extend the life of the battery when it's in signaling mode.

Part of what got me talking about solar/kinetic charging for smartwatches was existing patents covering the technology. I have no idea when they'll make it into production, though. Like you, I've become such a fan of solar watches that I won't seriously consider a quartz watch that's not solar-powered (apart from a Spring Drive, anyway).


----------



## DrGonzo

*Re: Wiil you wear an iWatch as well as a conventional watch when it arrives?*

The idea of a mechanical watch with a bluetooth interface, like the Casio Edifice EQB-500, is also interesting. It would be much easier to set functions from a smartphone than twiddling knobs while looking back and forth from the manual. For example if you were on an international flight and wanted to reset your watch before landing, you could presumably do that even with the phone in airplane mode. That particular watch wouldn't be my choice for other reasons, but I bet there is enough of a niche market to develop a few more.


----------



## BarracksSi

*Re: Wiil you wear an iWatch as well as a conventional watch when it arrives?*



DrGonzo said:


> The idea of a mechanical watch with a bluetooth interface, like the Casio Edifice EQB-500, is also interesting. It would be much easier to set functions from a smartphone than twiddling knobs while looking back and forth from the manual. For example if you were on an international flight and wanted to reset your watch before landing, you could presumably do that even with the phone in airplane mode. That particular watch wouldn't be my choice for other reasons, but I bet there is enough of a niche market to develop a few more.


Citizen also has an analog watch with smartphone connectivity, but it hasn't gained many favorable reviews. Inconsistent Bluetooth connectivity, legibility, and configurability are noted hassles. Maybe Casio can get it done better.

That said, both of them have a big limitation, and that's the analog display itself. It can't morph into something else. Citizen's version uses small subdials and even smaller labels to display what it wants to tell you, but it can't go beyond that. The Casio you mention (thanks for bringing it up; I didn't know about it until now) either doesn't display anything useful or has some secret dial arrangement that isn't evident from just looking at it.

Bluetooth connectivity, as a feature, does not create a smartwatch, however.


----------



## solesman

I will reserve judgement when the product is announced. I like the idea of it but I love wearing a mechanical timepiece too. Only a few days to go.


----------



## whywatch9

Took me some time to catch up with the tread. 
There's one or two people mentioned that apple is not coming out with a watch, but a wearable device that's going to revolutionize the way we think and react with a wearable. 
Based on that fact - I will love to be surprised and shocked by whatever apple come up with and wear it with my mechanicals. But I highly doubt that they can shake up the world this time. They can certainly do well with it, but not ground breaking; I don't think so. Couple of obvious reasons 1. Jobs is gone. Not saying, he can make a difference at this stage of Apple. But if there's only one person who can make it happen, it's jobs. 
2. All the i devices so far originated from solutions for very clear purposes. Unless they have found the true calling for this thing, it just doesn't seem like there's that much to it. Jony Ive made a bold statement, but on what ground? Swiss was not really in the smart watch business to begin with. Why would they want to take cover? Although, I have all the doubts, still I hope they do shock me on the 9th. It's boring without revolutionary stuff.

One member mentioned apple's ability to stir things up when entering a new market. Well, new market might had been, but same high tech root. Unless the wearable is a chip in the brain,I guess...


----------



## MisterHo

I`m now curious since they hired Marc Newson as VP of design. Some Ikepod watches are very nice(Hemipode).
















Ofcourse battery life would suck.

Maybe when Iwatch3 rolls out in 2018, who knows I maybe tempted to own 1.


----------



## MisterHo

Hopefully an Iwatch will not as expensive as an Ikepod:-d


----------



## BarracksSi

Marc Newson may have had a hand in Apple products already. Ive doesn't take, nor is he really given, credit for many of their products so far. He also said that he and Marc have worked together already.

Three more days until the first one gets unveiled. Maybe.


----------



## Fordham-NY

*Re: Wiil you wear an iWatch as well as a conventional watch when it arrives?*



rfortson said:


> No.














I don't like technology.


----------



## Tyke

*Re: Wiil you wear an iWatch as well as a conventional watch when it arrives?*

I'm not even sure that Apple WILL release an iWatch, or iBand, or whatever they call it. But if they do, and I speak as an Apple fan, it will never replace my mechanical watches. I may buy one to augment my collection, depending on what it will do (I'm thinking here about maybe using it for the gym), but so far, all the rumours I've read leave me cold.


----------



## wristclock

You mean wear both like a diver with a dive computer and a wristwatch? That would look silly.


----------



## tanglewoodtree

i'm not an apple fan, and it's hard for me to imagine what the iWatch could offer that i'd be interested in. i don't think i'll be wearing it. but i never wanted a cell phone either. once nearly everyone had one, it became hard to make plans without a cell phone, forcing my hand. maybe i'll be wearing a MSwatch in 10 years.


----------



## Fordham-NY

wristclock said:


> You mean wear both like a diver with a dive computer and a wristwatch? That would look silly.











why would you say that?--edit, the diver would be okay, because he legitimately needs both, the rest of us on land would look like this stain (above).

In all seriousness, my GPS took me on a wild goose chase this morning. Instead of taking my to the most direct exit on the interstate, it had to take me through a service road, with a bunch of confusing turns to cause me to get lost, and also miss a job appointment. Still not a fan of this techno-crap.


----------



## Fordham-NY

*Re: Wiil you wear an iWatch as well as a conventional watch when it arrives?*



Fordham-NY said:


> *
> 
> I don't like technology.
> *




Space Station Defies Humans, Launches Satellites Without Permission

It's happening already!


----------



## JPfeuffer

Maybe if they make an Ipocketwatch...and it can replace my phone.


----------



## Positively-Negative

I highly doubt it, I use Android phones, I am quite content with my current watches, and I don't like to double wrist...


----------



## BarracksSi

Positively-Negative said:


> I highly doubt it, I use Android phones, I am quite content with my current watches, and I don't like to double wrist...


I take it you're not interested in any of the Android-based smartwatches, then?


----------



## DustinS

I haven't been sold that the smart phones are of any value. I'm not sure I'm their market....then again I'm 29 and work for a tech company so maybe I'm just "special"


----------



## Rad Red Brick

It's heeeeere...


----------



## Citizen V

After seeing what it looks like, definitely no. I'm not a fan of the design.


----------



## Rad Red Brick

Images stolen from Tech Crunch live blog


----------



## BarracksSi

It's insane. You've got to see the demo they're doing onstage now. Nobody's close to this thing.


----------



## Crunchy

Quick and dirty pics, comments here:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f513/iwatch-thread-1082561.html


----------



## camb66

Well now I've seen it, the answer to my original question is resounding no. It's too watch like to be worn with a normal watch. Was hoping for more of a fit bit , bracelet style design. Would get one for exercise though.


----------



## BarracksSi

To answer "...at the same time?" I'd say no. I think it's silly to wear two watches at once.

But if this is the new benchmark for smartwatches, then I'm now out of the market for sub-$2000 electronic watches.


----------



## CFI care

looks like we will all be wearing the same different watch.
I very much dislike square watches..... I gotta have one.


----------



## whywatch9

I will get one. But I think sending people vibration messages and electronic heart beats are... a little too much. It's like morse code is back in fashion. I can actually "feel" the message? Three long one short means "I'm coming home tonight..."


----------



## oroloi

I will most definitely wear an Apple Watch and will sell all my mechanical Swiss watches in the next few months except for one. 

Something very special about owning and wearing a Swiss Made Mechanical watch, never thought I would say this BUT I feel the same about the Apple Watch.........can't wait to get it


----------



## HillbillyfromAL

I'd wear an Apple Watch if it was powered by an automatic movement and waterproof to at least 200m. I'm hoping that the Apple watch makes the Rolex I want affordable 


One should not sacrifice liberty, for a false sense of security.


----------



## shnjb

wear it sure, but only occasionally .


----------

